# 1st cycle of clomid, CD9 scan, confused!



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hiya
I had my first scan today to see how the ovaries are responding to my first cycle of clomid (100 mg), I'm on cycle day 9.  I explained to to sonographer that I had been investigated for POF last year (when she questioned why i was on clomid with a 20 month old son).  I had POF ruled out but as my periods are all over my gynae told to try naturally for only 6 months, they try clomid.

She said my ovaries looked 'good' and certainly not menopausal.  The left one had about 6 follicles, she said the right one was not 'doing much'.  I questioned whether this was a worry and she said that on my next scan, my right ovary may be doing well and the left one won't, it's just the way it goes and it's still early in my cycle.  She said they are really looking for one dominant follicle, which I know is too early to see yet.  What worried me is she said I'm certainly, 'not overstimulated considering your on 100 mg'.  

I was obviously nervous about today considering my past investigations.  Any thoughts, feedback or possilby reassurance?

I had an abdominal scan, i thought it was meant to be an internal one?  I thought that when they did an antral follicle count they expected to see more than this!  Or is an antral follicle count different?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Would one of the moderators be able to move this to the comid thread for me?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hope2complete couldnt read + run but unfortunately i aint gonna be much use, i didnt have tracking scans when on clomid, BUT i did have a scan on the last cycle of clomid mainly to see the state of my tubes + this was done internally, i thought all these type of scans were done internally BUT i may be wrong, i hope someone can come along + help a little more in the meantime join the clomid girls 2008 thread the girls will give you lots of well needed support hunny  heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127835.60

goodluck on your clomid journey 

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya!

I had an abdominal scan for my first tracking scan (full bladder eeek!!) But the rest were internals.

Well its great they its not menopausal! I'm not sure what they were looking for? I thought it was normal to have follicles one side and maybe not the other? 

When i went for my scan though i only had one growing follicle (ONE!!!) and none the othe side  The nurse said this was normal (well would have been if that follicle had released an egg- which it didn't)

How long are your cycles/when do you expect to ovulate?

Good luck!!!

XX


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

God knows when I'll ovulate.  I went for the second CD 11 scan yesterday, get this, two lead follicles on the right, the ones on left were dying off!  In two days, I've gone from nothing on the right to having a 13.3 mm and a 9.5 mm follicle.  Makes sense the ones on the left are shrinking since the dominant one is now there.  She did say this is how it goes.  Until this morning, no fertile signs at all, but my pee sticks are showing LH surge.  I've had spotting today and some EWCM, but now I'm dry and my cervix is low again, don't know if I've ovulated, or if it's stop/start like I usually am.  My cycles are between 4.5 and 5 weeks, but can be 6 - 7 weeks, hence the clomid.  This is my first cycle of clomid so on a learning curve, but scans and fertile signs are not coming together.
Thanks for the reply and good luck to you too!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

if you have a +tive LH surge hunny then you should OV 24-36 hrs later so get some BMS in hunny, sperm can live for upto 5 days too 

goodluck 

xxx


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Trouble is, I just don' feel like it   I usually feel rather, er, rampant when I'm 'fertile', I'd rather do a jigsaw puzzle tonight!  I hate TTC, wish I could have just had accidents like the majority of other people sem to.  Could the pee stick show a false postitive?
I've posted on the main thread like you suggested.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

clomid can change your mood hunny so dont be fooled by your lack of lust shall we say  i never felt that frisky whilst on the pills either so dont worry, just take it like you have had a +tive 

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i have had scans this past week for the first time and i am on 100mg clomid, previous blood tests have shown that i ov but on day 10 follies were 13mm went back on day 15 and they were 17mm but still not as big as they would have liked in order to give me injection to stimulate ov   im very confused  they said 17-25mm was ok for the injection and that i am ov but not "readily" so i think we sound to be in a similar position i am not responding as well as they would have liked and have now got to take clomid for 2 days longer next time and am having another internal scan on day 12

sorry cant give you too much advice i hope all goes well for you and it would be nice to  catch you on main clomid thread

L xx


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply lin, sorry it didn't go too well for you.  I had the pregnyl shot on monday, nobody ever said I'd be haivng anythink like that, but the sonographer phoned my consultant to be sure, he must have changed his mind, my follicle did get to 20 mm so he thought may as well not waste it.  Aparantly, with us they won't give you a trigger shot unless it get to 20 mm or bigger?

Keep in touch hun, looks like we'll be going through similar stuff at the same time.  I find it hard to keep up on the thread as I can't log on every day.  Will try though.


----------

